# Mardin Miro Turkia - Beautiful Pigeons!



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)

mardin miro turkia


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

that bird looks like its about to tap dance anytime now lol


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL...NIce coloring though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

your right more like a river dancer lol  cute bird


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

That's the style of the 70's bell-bottom jeans LOL...Waiting for the music to start...Nice bird Turk...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Translate Mardin Miro ??*

I moved these posts and pics to their own thread cuz they needed to be, BUT the poster had also asked what the "English" name for these birds might be. I don't have a clue .. tried running it through a translator and got back what I put in .. if anyone knows, then clue us in, please. I don't recognize this breed of pigeon (no BIG surprise there .. ) but perhaps someone here does.

Terry


----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)

*turkish mardin pigeon movie performans new*

video performans wonderfull enerji


http://develop.izlesene.com/video/hayvanlar-guvercin-takla-oyun/447426&ref=siteRelatedThumbi


----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)

my pigeon home 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_D8rThe5xE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your pigeons are very beautiful. I also like your loft.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

What's "Mirocu Erman" on the wall means? Is that the name of your loft, anything?


----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> What's "Mirocu Erman" on the wall means? Is that the name of your loft, anything?


miro'cu : pigeon name

erman : my name


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

HMmm... very cool!


----------

